# 750 wire into 500 max breaker



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

Most breakers have an available lug kit for larger wires. Pain in the butt but remember your an electrician not a barber. Last time i ran into this situation a coworker said to give the wire a haircut......that's why I never take any of his suggestions seriously anymore.


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

Check here.


http://www.ilsco.com/e2wShoppingCat...k=2100001183:3100012197:3100012329:3100012801


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

scottysparky said:


> We are doing a job where we pulled 750 Rw90 into a CDP. Our problem is, is the breakers lugs are triple lugss made for parallel runs, but are only good for 500. Without hacking threads off,or getting new lugs, is there some sort of a crimp or something that would redudce the 750 to fit into the 500?
> 
> Let me know any ideas.
> 
> Thanks,


Look on the face of the breaker, if it will likely list the lug kits that it can use. 

You should be able to remove the triple lugs and replace them with larger double lugs.


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

These are what u need


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

denny3992 said:


> View attachment 30737
> 
> 
> These are what u need


If given the choice I would rather change the breaker lugs.

Those can suck to fit in and do they have a set that goes from 750 all the way down to 500?


----------



## Techy (Mar 4, 2011)

http://www.ilsco.com/documents/PDF/TechnicalDrawing/J0302.pdf 


The lugs are definitely the better option if available.


----------



## Bbsound (Dec 16, 2011)

Also shoo pins made by greaves


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

BBQ said:


> If given the choice I would rather change the breaker lugs. Those can suck to fit in and do they have a set that goes from 750 all the way down to 500?


Yeah they do. And they suck. He'd probably have to get the offset pins and roll each one so they fit. I had to use those for 600 down to 500 4 conductors per phase on a breaker last year. Took me almost all day haha....


----------



## KGN742003 (Apr 23, 2012)

Those wire ferrules are not bad if you have plenty of room and the wire goes straight into the lug. They are expensive though. They are also quite a bit wider than the larger wire which can be a problem with multi-space lugs especially front and back 4 holes. If you have the time and can find a lug kit I would do that.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

Why didn't you run parallel conductors?


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

sparky970 said:


> Why didn't you run parallel conductors?


Damn I didn't read the whole post I just assumed it was paralleled. Running a single set of 750s is just weird


----------

